# Good Fursuit Makers



## berniethebongo (Apr 1, 2015)

At some point I would love to buy a fursuit of my beautiful Bongo fursona, but there are so many fursuit makers out there. Is such a thing as a bad and good fursuit maker and is there any thing I should be looking for when wanting to buy a fursuit? 
Thanks!


----------



## Nataku (Apr 1, 2015)

There are such things as 'bad' fursuit makers - however, the definition often varies a bit from person to person based on look of the suit. Although there are other makers who have received bad reps from things like shoddy workmanship, using the wrong materials or failure to meet deadlines that have earned them a bad rep. I recommend any fursuit makers you are looking at, you look to see if you can find reviews of their work - FursuitCritique is a good place to look.

But you have a couple important questions to ask yourself to help direct your search for the right fursuit maker:

Do you want a realistic suit or a cartoony suit?

Do you want a full suit, or a partial suit (generally this is a head, tail, hands and feet although thing like 1/2 suit and 3/4 suits also exist) ?

If you want a full suit - do you want plantigrade or digitigrade style? Stompy feet? Dropped crotch? 

What kind of markings are you going to want? Sewn in? Airbrushed? Some combo of the two?

Are you looking for extras like LED claws or eyes? Light up patches on the fur? Glittery hooves? etc. etc. There's some crazy things out there certain folks are capable of, though it may take some digging depending upon what you want.


----------

